

Learn Symbolic Links in 30 seconds - breck
http://breckyunits.com/code/learn_symbolic_links_in_30_seconds

======
jacquesm
If anybody found this article informative they should hand in their hacker
card at the door.

~~~
sophacles
I can never remember if it is:

ln $file $link

\- or -

ln $link $file

There are good arguments for both, and I have a 50% success rate at
remembering. I was really hoping for some mnemonic for this. oh well.

~~~
jacquesm
The mnemonic I use is to pretend ln is cp, the source file comes first.

